# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  متى بدأ تقسيم التوحيد الى إلوهيه ربوبيه أسماء وصفات؟

## عنبر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
متى بدأ تقسيم التوحيد الى إلوهيه ربوبيه أسماء وصفات؟ ومن من العلماء قام بوضع هذا التقسيم؟  وما رأي الإمام أحمد بهذا التقسيم؟
ارجو المساعده وجزيتم خيرا

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لفضيلة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد، حاشية مهمة في رسالته المهمة "التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني" ... وللشيخ كتاب "الاعتقاد" ضمَّنه هذه المسألة، ولا أدري هل طبع هذا الكتاب، أم لا ؟ والله أعلم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

عليك بكتاب المختصر المفيد في بيان دلائل أقسام التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرزاق البدر 
ذكر فيه كلام الشيخ بكر أبو زيد وزاد عليه 
وذكر أن هذا التقسيم مأخوذ بالاستقراء من النصوص كما نبه عليه العلماء 
ثم ذكر هذا التقسيم عن أبي حنيفة رحمه الله فمن فوقه 
والله أعلم

----------


## المقدادي

هذا مشهور و منقول عن جملة من الأئمة كالإمام أبي حنيفة و غيره و ما زال الأئمة منذ ذاك الزمان الى يومنا هذا يقررونه سواء بالتصريح أو بالإشارة

----------


## حمد

جزاكم الله خيراً .

ولا بد من التنبيه لأمر قد يُغفَل عنه .
وهو أنّ المشركين يقدحون في الربوبية في أذهانهم وإن صرّحوا بخلافه .
الربوبية مشوّشة في قلوبهم ، 

الحمد لله على الهداية والعافية . 
 
Online iPhone Screensaver -  be the first to win!  
myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr 
 
 
Online iPhone Screensaver -  be the first to win!  
myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr

----------


## عنبر

جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

ذكرتم كتبا من الأهمية بمكان .. ألا تتوفر على الشبكة أو يتوفر مثلها ؟

----------


## خالد المرسى

هذا سؤال وجه للدكتور ناصر العقل فى شريط توحيد الاسماء والصفات من شرح كتابه مجمل اعتقاد اهل السنة({من هو أول من قسم التوحيد إلى توحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد الألوهية، هل هو شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية، أم هو الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله -؟}
تقسيم التوحيد أوًلا قبل أن أذكر أول من قال به، تقسيم التوحيد، أو غيره من التقسيمات العلمية التي احتاجها المسلمون على مدى التاريخ، هذه أمور راجعة إلى تطور العلم الشرعي عبر التاريخ، تطور وسائل العلم الشرعي، يعني: تقسيمات العلم يعني: أنماطه، و موضوعاته، فمثل:ا في عهد التابعين، جاء تسمية النصوص إلى حديث، وآثار، وقرآن، وسنة، وعلوم قرآن، ثم في القرون الثلاثة الماضية، قسم العلم الشرعي إلى فقه، وكذا، ثم بعد ذلك إلى فقه، وأصول فقه، هذه التقسيمات العلمية، تقسيمات فنية، علمية، موضوعية، ترجع إلى تقريب العلم للناس، من ذلك تقسيم التوحيد، تقسيم التوحيد ليس توقيفا، ولا ضروريا، ولا أيضا مشاحة فيه؛ لأنه يجوز تقسيم التوحيد إلى ثلاثة، أو إلى خمسة، ممكن نقول: توحيد الذات، توحيد الأسماء، توحيد الصفات، توحيد الأفعال، توحيد الأخلاق، ما  فيه مانع، هذا شيء، الشيء الأخر: أنه هناك من لمح إلى تقسيم التوحيد قبل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، تلميحات واضحة، لكنهم ما جعلوا له التقسيم الموضوعي، الفني، كما فعل هو؛ لأنه هو احتاج إلى تقسيم التوحيد نظرا لكثرة الخلل في هذا الجانب عند المخالفين، فوضح ما كان عليه السلف.
فإذًا القضية لا تحتاج إلى مثل هذه الحساسية من بعض الذين أنكروا على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ولا أيضا إلى التعصب عليها عند الذين جعلوها وكأنها توقيفية، فالأمر لا هذا، ولا ذاك، التقسيم: تقسيم علمي بالصبر، والاستقراء، علمي واضح دقيق، لا مشاحة  عليه، ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح.
 انتهى كلامه

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لفضيلة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد، حاشية مهمة في رسالته المهمة "التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني" ... وللشيخ كتاب "الاعتقاد" ضمَّنه هذه المسألة، ولا أدري هل طبع هذا الكتاب، أم لا ؟ والله أعلم.


من عنده خبر عن هذا الكتاب ؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الذي يظهر أنها "رسالة" فقد قال الشيخ رحمه الله في "التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني" ص30، ط1: 1410: (وهذه إشارة مما قيَّدته في "الاعتقاد" يسّر الله طبعها، آمين).

----------


## خالد المرسى

أنقل لكم من موقع صوت السلف 

التقسيم الاصطلاحي للتوحيد..و توحيد الربوبية 


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،

نستكمل الكلام عن أنواع التوحيد، 

أولاً: هذا التقسيم (توحيد الأسماء والصفات وتوحيد الربوبية وتوحيد الألوهية) لم يرد نص عن التقسيم فيه عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولا عن الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم-، وإنما اصطلحه بعض أهل العلم وشاع عنهم، وهو في الحقيقة ناشئ عن نوع من الاستقراء لأدلة الكتاب والسنة، والتقسيم إذا كان اصطلاحاً لم يترتب عليه أحكام معيَّنة لم يُمنع منه، كما قسم العلماء مسائل سموها مسائل أصول ومسائل فروع، أو مسائل عقيدة وفقه وتفسير، ولم يُنقل مثل هذا التقسيم عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فالأمر واسع طالما لم نَبن حكمًا على هذا التقسيم، فضلاً عن أن يكون هذا التقسيم قد دل عليه الاستقراء لكثير من أدلة الكتاب والسنة، كما قال ربنا -سبحانه-: (رَبُّ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً) (مريم:65) 

(رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا): يدل على توحيد الربوبية، (فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ): يدل على توحيد الإلهية، (هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً): يدل على توحيد الأسماء والصفات،

وكما ذكرنا قوله -تعالى-: (طه (1) مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآَنَ لِتَشْقَى (2) إِلا تَذْكِرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى (3) تَنْزِيلا مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلا) (طه 1-4)، فهذا توحيد الربوبية،(الرَّ  ْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى): هذا يدل على توحيد الأسماء والصفات، (لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى): وهذا من معاني الملك من توحيد الربوبية، (وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى): هذا من الأسماء والصفات، (اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ): هذا توحيد الألوهية، (لَهُ الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى): هذا من توحيد الأسماء والصفات.

فدل ذلك على كثرة استعمال القرآن لأنواع التوحيد، ولا مانع من التقسيم إذا لم يُبْنَ عليه أحكام، كأن تقول مثلاً: إن الواجب هو هذا النوع دون ذاك النوع، أو يقول كما يقول البعض: إن أنواع توحيد الألوهية هو الركن في الإسلام دون سائلاً الأنواع، بمعنى أن من لم يأت بأنواع توحيد الألوهية لم يدخل في الإسلام، ولم تنفعه لا إله إلا الله، وكما يقول البعض: إن الجهل في الألوهية غير معتبر، وأما في الأسماء والصفات فمعتبر. وهذا كلام باطل لا دليل عليه، لأنه جعل التقسيم شرعياً وليس اصطلاحياًً.

التقسيم الشرعي هو الذي يدل عليه الشرع كما قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الشرك الأصغر. فسئل عنه، فقال الرياء). فالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- هو الذي قسم إلى شرك أكبر وشرك أصغر، وظلم أكبر وظلم أصغر كما قال في قول الله -تعالى-: (الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ) (الأنعام:82)، قال الصحابة: أينا لم يظلم نفسه؟ قال: ليس بذلك، ألم تسمعوا لقول لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه (يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ)(لقمان:13)  ، فبين أن هذا الظلم هو الظلم الأكبر.

لذلك نقول: إن مسألة التقسيم مسألة يسيرة إذا لم يُبْنَ عليها أحكام.

وهناك من جعل قسماً رابعاً أو خامساً في هذا الباب، وقد رماه البعض بالبدعة، ونحن نقول: الأمر واسع، إذا جعل بعض أقسام توحيد الربوبية أو توحيد الألوهية أو توحيد الأسماء والصفات فصلاً مستقلاً، والمبتدع هو من يعطي الأقسام أحكاماً مستقلة بناء على التقسيم، وليس بناء على دليل شرعي من الكتاب والسنة.

نقول: مسألة التقسيم الباب فيها واسع؛ لأن الأمر لم يرد بدليل صريح في التقسيم، وإنما هو لتسهيل الدراسة وتوضيح المسائل، ولوجود من يخالف من أهل البدع فيحذّر منه، و تُبََيَّن المعاني تفصيلاً.

توحيد الربوبية

معنى توحيد الربوبية: الإيمان بانفراد الرب -سبحانه وتعالى- بكل معاني الربوبية، فالإيمان بالله -عز وجل- رباً هو اعتقاد أن الله -عز وجل- منفرد بمعان ثلاثة أساسية :

الأول: الخلق والرزق والتدبير.

الثاني: المِلك والمُلك التام.

الثالث: الأمر والنهي والسيادة.

* المعنى الأول : أنه -عز وجل- المنفرد بالخلق والرزق والتدبير والإحياء والإماتة والضر والنفع والخفض والرفع والعطاء والمنع، وهذه أفعال الله -عز وجل- ، فهو سبحانه وحده الذي يخلق ، وهو وحده الذي يرزق ، وهو وحده الذي يُحيي ، وهو وحده الذي يُميت ، وهو وحده -سبحانه وتعالى-الذي يُعطي ويمنع ، وهو وحده الذي يضر وينفع ، كما قال -عز وجل- : (قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَمْ مَنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ فَقُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ (31) فَذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلا الضَّلالُ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ) ( يونس : 31 - 32 ) .

فهاتان الآيتان فيهما الاستدلال بتوحيد الربوبية على وجوب التقوى ، أي على توحيد الألوهية ، (فَقُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ)(يونس  : من الآية31) أي أفلا تتقون الشرك ، أفلا تتقون عبادة غيره وهو وحده الذي يرزقكم من السماء والأرض ، وهذا النوع من الاستدلال أكثر أنواع الاستدلال في القرآن استعمالاً ، كما قال -عز وجل- : (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ) (البقرة:21)، وكما قـال -عز وجل- : (قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى آَللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (59) أَمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَأَنْزَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَنْبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ مَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُنْبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا أإله مَعَ اللَّهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ) ( النمل : 59 - 60 ).

فذكر -عز وجل- معاني الربوبية ، استدلالاً على توحيد الألوهية فقال : (أءلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ) ، فإذا كان الله وحده الذي يفعل هذا فكيف تعبدون معه آلهة أخرى ؟ فهو وحده لا شريك له الذي خلق السموات والأرض ، وهو وحده الذي أنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبت به حدائق ذات بهجة ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها .

فهذا المعنى من معاني الربوبية أساس في عقيدة كل مؤمن ، وأنواع مخالفته والشرك المتعلق به منتشرة بين أهل الشرك ، فمن يعتقد أن مع الله -عز وجل- من يخلق أو يرزق ، أو أن معه من يحيي أو يميت أو يضر أو ينفع أو يعطي أو يمنع ، أو يدبر الأمر فهو مشرك بالله -عز وجل- في ربوبيته .

وهذا النوع من التوحيد مرتبط بالاعتقاد ، فهو توحيد اعتقادي خبري مثله مثل توحيد الأسماء والصفات ، فنعتقد أن لله صفة السمع وأنه السميع البصير وأنه القدير والعليم والعظيم وغير ذلك من أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى ، وهنا في هذا الباب نعتقد أنه يفعل : يدبر الأمر -سبحانه وتعالى-، يخلق ويرزق يضر وينفع ، فلو اعتقد الإنسان أن مع الله -عز وجل- من يخلق، كالمجوس مثلاً الذين يعتقدون أن هناك خالِقَيْنِ ، خالقاً للخير وخالقاً للشر ، والفراعنة واليونان كان عندهم لكل شيء إله وخالق ، يعبدونه في شيء معين لأنه هو الذي يدبره ، فهذا من مظاهر الشرك الشنيع ، وهكذا الهنود وغيرهم من عباد الأوثان يجعلون خالِقِين متعددين .

ومن مظاهر الشرك في هذا الباب ـ باب توحيد الربوبية ـ اعتقاد أن غير الله -عز وجل- من الأولياء أو الأنبياء أو الملائكة يدبرون الأمر ، وقد يختلط على بعض الناس أمر عظيم وهو أن الله -عز وجل- عندما يأمر الملائكة بأعمال معينة يظن البعض أنهم يدبرون الأمر مع الله -سبحانه وتعالى-، وإنما هم يدبرون ما أمرهم الله -عز وجل- به ، وقوله -عز وجل-: (فَالْمُدَبِّرَ  تِ أَمْراً) (النازعـات:5) ليس معناها أنهم يفعلون ذلك شركاء مع الله -سبحانه وتعالى- وهذا هو قول المشركين ، تعالى الله عن قولهم علواً كبيراً ـ وإنما اعتقاد المؤمنين هو أن الملائكة المدبرات أمراً بأمر الله -سبحانه وتعالى- وأنه مَلَك للجبال مثلاً ، أو مَلَك للمطر ، أو مَلَك للنبات أو غير ذلك ، فهم ـ أي الملائكة ـ يفعلون ما يؤمرون ، ولا أنهم يدبرون مع الله ، أو أن الله ترك لهم تدبير الكون وفوضه إليهم وليس له شأن به بعد ذلك ، كما يقول عباد القبور مثلاً ويزعمون ـ كذباً وزوراً ـ أن الله قال : « المُلْك مُلْكِي وصرفت فيه البدوي » ، أو يزعمون أن للكون أقطاباً أربعة ، كل منهم يأخذ ربع الكون يدبره ، وبناءً على هذا سألوهم قضاء الحاجات ، وسألوهم جلب النفع ودفع الضر ، وهذا لا يمكن أن يكون مبنياً على غير اعتقاد بل لابد أن يكون عندهم اعتقاد أنهم يملكون شيئاً من النفع والضر ، إما على سبيل الوساطة أو الشفاعة أو أن الله فوض إليهم ذلك ، وكل هذا من الشرك الذي لا ينفع صاحبه معه عمل ، حتى لو لم يذبح ولم ينذر ، لكنه اعتقد أن غير الله -عز وجل- يدبر الأمر دون أن يأذن الله -عز وجل- أو دون أن يأمره الله -عز وجل- .

لذلك لا يصح أن يقال : إن الملائكة ترزقنا أو تخلقنا ، إنما ينقل المَلَكُ ـ بأمر الله -عز وجل- ـ النطفةَ من طور إلى طور ، يُخَلِّقُها أي يفعل ما أمره الله -عز وجل- به في نقل النطفة ، ولا يجوز أبداً أن يقال إن المَلَكَ يخلق الإنسان .

فالله وحده هو الخالق ، وهؤلاء الملائكة عبادٌ لله يفعلون ما يؤمرون ، ولا قوة لهم إلا به -سبحانه وتعالى-.

لذلك اعتقاد انفراد الرب -سبحانه وتعالى- بهذا المعنى من معاني الربوبية ، أي بأنه وحده -عز وجل- الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ، وأنه -عز وجل- يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثاً ، وأنه -عز وجل- الذي يدبر كل ما في هذا الكون ، هذا اعتقاد لابد منه في توحيد الإنسان .

* المعنى الثاني: وهو معنى المِلك، فهو وحده الذي يملك الأشياء، وقد يكون الإنسان مالكاً لأشياء ولا يكون مَلِكًا، أما المَلِكُ فهو الذي له الأمر والنهي والسيادة وهو المعنى الثالث.

فبعض الملوك لهم الأمر والنهي على الناس ولهم تعظيم ، وفي نفس الوقت لا يملكون الناس لأن الناس أحرار ، إنما هؤلاء الملوك لهم السلطة في فعل ما يرونه وتنفيذه ، وبعض الناس قد يكون له مِلك ولا يكون مَلِكًا ، فهو يملك الدار والدابة وليس له الأمر والنهي على الناس ، فمن معاني الربوبية أن الله -عز وجل- متفرد بالمِلك والمُلك التام وحده لا شريك له ، كما قال -سبحانه-: (قُلْ مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ) (المؤمنون:88)، ملكوت : يعني مُلك ، صيغة مبالغة على وزن فعلوت ، مصدر من الفعل « مَلَكَ » مثل جبروت ، وقوله -تعالى-: (وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ): أي يحمي من أراد ممن أراد ، ولا يُجار عليه : فإذا أراد أن يُهْلِكَ عبداً أو ينتقم منه أو يُعَذبه لم يُجِرْ عليه أحد ، أي لم يحفظ هذا العبد أحدٌ من الله ، فالملوك بعضهم قد يُجير على بعض ، بمعنى أنه إذا أراد أحدهم الانتقام من عدوه ، فيذهب هذا العدو إلى ملك آخر أو قوي آخر ، ليجيره فيقول له : قد أجرتُكَ ، أي حميتُكَ ، فلا يستطيع الأول أن يُصيبَه بِشَرٍّ ، فيقال إن الآخر قد أجار على الأول، أي حماه من أذى من يريد أن يؤذيه أو يضره أو ينتقم منه.

فلا يستطيع أحدٌ أن يحمي أحداً من عذاب الله -سبحانه وتعالى-، كما قال -عز وجل-: (وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءاً فَلا مَرَدَّ لَهُ)(الرعد: من الآية11) ، وهذا معنى : « لا يُجار عليه » ، وقال -تعالى-: (تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) (الملك:1)، سبحانه و-تعالى-.

وقال -تعالى-: (ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ)(فاطر: من الآية13) ، والقطمير: هو الغلاف الرقيق الذي تراه على نواة التمر، فكل مَنْ تدعون مِن دونه ما يملكون من قطمير، (إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ وَلا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ) (فاطر:14)‘ فأقام سبحانه الدليل على عدم جواز دعاء أحد من دونه بأن هذا المدعو لا يملك شيئاً ، فجعل الدليل على توحيد الألوهية وهو توحيد العبادة بتوحيد الربوبية وهو معنى الملك هنا ، فالله -عز وجل- له المِلْك وله المُلْك، (ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ)، فبالتالي كيف تدعونهم من دون الله ؟!

وقال -عز وجل- في الآية الأولى : (أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَار)(يو  نس: من الآية31)، فليس مالكًا للذوات فقط بل مالكٌ للصفات أيضاً ، ومالكٌ للأفعال ، يملك السمع والأبصار ، فالإنسان يسمع ويبصر ، والله -عز وجل- يقدر أن يمنع ذلك العبد سمعَه وبصَره ، فيأخذه منه ، والعبد لا يملك ، ولو تأمل العبد في نفسه لوجد هذا المعنى واضحاً جداً ، ذلك أنه يجد نفسه في يوم من الأيام قد زال عنه شيء من سمعه أو شيء من بصره أو شيء من يده أو رِجله أو حركته ، فلا يستطيع الإنسان أن يمنع ذلك طوال فترة حياته .

والدليل على ذلك في نشأته الأولى ، أول ما نشأ الإنسان من أين أتى له السمع والبصر ؟! وقد كان عدماً محضاً ، وكان نطفة من ماء مهين، كل منا وجد نفسه يسمع ، ووجد نفسه يبصر ، ومن الناس من وجد نفسه أعمى ، فالله هو الذي يملك كل شيء -سبحانه وتعالى-.

ولذلك من مظاهر الشرك في الربوبية أن يعتقد الإنسان أنه يملك نفسه ، وهذا من أخطر مظاهر الشرك في قضية المِلك والمُلك أن يظن الإنسان نفسه حراً ، ويقول : أنا حر ، فيظن نفسه حراً مع أوامر الله -سبحانه وتعالى- إن شاء قَبِلَهَا وإن شاء رَدَّها ، حتى جعلوا حرية الكفر والطعن في الدين من أساسيات حقوق الإنسان ـ بزعمهم ـ وهذا من أخطر المعاني الموجودة حالياً في هذا المقام ، وهو ظنهم أن الإنسان مالك لنفسه ، وبالتالي فلا سلطان لأحد عليه ، ويتصرف في سمعه وبصره وجسمه كما يريد ، وهذا منبعه من اعتقاد أنه يملك ، ولو اعتقد أنه مملوك لتصرف في جسمه تصرف المملوك الذي لا يتصرف إلا بإذن مالكه .

ونذكر مثالاً على ذلك :

لو أن إنساناً يُفَوَّض من قِبَل مالك للمال ، ويقول له صاحب المال إذا جاءتك ورقة موقعة مني فاصرف منه وإلا فلا ، فقد يكون تحت يده أموال كثيرة ، ولكنه لا يتصرف فيها إلا بأمر مالكها ولو تصرَّف فيها بغير ذلك لاستحق العقاب الشديد ، بل أشد أنواع العقاب ، لأنه تَصَرَّف تصَرُّف المالك فيما لا يملك .

فالعبد الذي أعطاه الله السمع ، والبصر ، والحياة ، والعقل ، والبدن ، واليد ، والرجل ، والبطن ، والفرج ، لو قال : أنا حر في هذه الأشياء فهذا اعتقاد باطل ، وهو ما يفعله كثير من الناس إذا قلت لهم :اتقوا الله، وصلوا وصوموا، واحفظوا فروجكم، وغضوا أبصاركم، والتزموا بالحجاب ، فيقولون : نحن أحرار ، فهذا كذب وادعاء ما ليس لهم ، لأنهم لم يَهَبُوا أنفسهم هذه الأشياء ، فكيف يقول قائلهم : أنا حر ؟! وكيف يتصرف تصرُّف المالك وهو مملوك ؟!

ولذلك فالعبد يرى نفسه فقيراً مع الله -عز وجل- ، ومن يَرَ نفسه غنياً مستغنياً عن ربه -سبحانه وتعالى-فإنه يطغى ويَكْفُر ، وكذلك الذي يرى أن المال ماله ، وليس مال الله الذي أعطاه إياه ، فهذا من أسباب كفره ، ولذلك كفر صاحب الجنة ، الذي قال لصاحبه : (مَا أَظُنُّ أَنْ تَبِيدَ هَذِهِ أَبَدًا (35) وَمَا أَظُنُّ السَّاعَةَ قَائِمَةً)(الكهف : 35 - 36 )، وليس كفره لإنكار البعث فحسب ، إنما كَفَرَ قبل ذلك لإنكار مُلْكِ الرب -سبحانه وتعالى-وغناه ، وظن نفسه غنياً عن الله -عز وجل- وظن أن هذه الجنة تقوم بنفسها ، وأنه لا يحتاج إلى أحد لأنه مالك لها ، وغرَّه أنه يتصرف في ثمارها كل سنة وأنها تجري على عادة معينة دون انقطاع ، فقال : (أَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْكَ مَالا وَأَعَزُّ نَفَرًا (34) وَدَخَلَ جَنَّتَهُ وَهُوَ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ قَالَ مَا أَظُنُّ أَنْ تَبِيدَ هَذِهِ أَبَدًا) ( الكهف : 34 - 35 ) ، فَكَفَرَ من تلك اللحظة ، وزاد كفره بقوله : (وَمَا أَظُنُّ السَّاعَةَ قَائِمَةً وَلَئِنْ رُدِدْتُ إِلَى رَبِّي لأَجِدَنَّ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا مُنْقَلَبًا) (الكهف : 36 ) ، وجزم لنفسه بأنه لو كانت هناك آخرة فلابد أن يُعْطَى خيراً منها ، قال الله -عز وجل- : (قَالَ لَهُ صَاحِبُهُ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَكَ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ سَوَّاكَ رَجُلا)( الكهف : 37 ) ، يذكره بفقره في لحظات فقر الإنسان التام ، عندما كان تراباً وعندما كان نطفة ، فهو فقير جداً لا يملك شيئاً ، فكيف يظن نفسه مستغنياً ؟! فقال له : (لَكِنَّا هُوَ اللَّهُ رَبِّي وَلا أُشْرِكُ بِرَبِّي أَحَدًا) ( الكهف : 38 ) ، فأكد على قضية الربوبية ، فالله هو الرب يعني هو المالك -سبحانه وتعالى-.

فالذي يرى تصرف الإنسان فيما أعطاه الله تصرفاً حراً حرية مطلقة ـ كما يعتقد دعاة الغرب ، بل هو أحد الأسس الكبرى في الحضارة الغربية ، وهو الحرية المطلقة بما فيها حرية الكفر والطعن في الدين وسب الله وسب الأنبياء ( [1])، ونشر الإباحية ـ فأفعاله مبنية على اعتقاد أن الإنسان مالكٌ وأنه حر ، فمن يعتقد ذلك حتى دون أن يتصرف تصرف الأحرار فهو كافر ، وكثير من الناس يتلفظون بهذه الكلمة « نحن أحرار » إذا خوطبوا بشرع الله .

وهناك شبهة، وهي أن البعض قد يظن أن قول الله -تعالى-: (وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ) (الكهف : 29)، معناه أن الإنسان حر.

وهذا فهم خاطئ ، فالغرض من أسلوب الأمر هنا التهديد ، وليس الإباحة بدليل بقية الآية ([2]): (إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَارًا أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا وَإِنْ يَسْتَغِيثُوا يُغَاثُوا بِمَاءٍ كَالْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي الْوُجُوهَ بِئْسَ الشَّرَابُ وَسَاءَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا)( الكهف : 29 ) ، فالمقصود ألا نُكْرِه الناس على الدخول في الإسلام ، ولكن ليس معناها أن الإنسان حرٌ في أن يؤمن أو يكفر بلا تَبِعَة ، وبلا عقاب ، بل الأمر للتهديد ، كقولك : « افعل كذا وسترى عاقبة فعلك » ، فليست هذه في الحقيقة حرية ، بل هو مسئول عن تصرفاته بعد ذلك .

وقال الله -عز وجل- : (فَلَوْلا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ غَيْرَ مَدِينِينَ (86) تَرْجِعُونَهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) (الواقعة : 86 - 87 ) ، وهي لحظة الفقر وظهور عدم الملك ، فلو أن الإنسان غير مُحاسَب وأنه يملك نفسه وروحه فليُعِدْ لهذا الميت روحه التي يرغب في استمرارها في جسمه ، فهذه قضية عظيمة الخطر في حياة الإنسان ، ولذلك لو تصرف الإنسان في أي جزء مما أعطاه الله على أنه مالك ولا سلطان عليه فقد خرج من معنى توحيد الربوبية ، ولو اعتقد الإنسان أن شيئاً من ماله أو جسمه أو حياته ليس لله عليه فيه سلطان ولا يملكه الله ، فقد خرج من ملة الإسلام

----------


## أم الفضل

القول السديد في الرد على من أنكر تقسيم التوحيد
للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر
على هذا الرابط
http://www.alagidah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1766

----------


## أبو عمار السلفي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كنت قد نشرت هذا البحث الصغير من قبل في أحد المنتديات للرد على الذين زعموا أن شيخ الإسلام هو أول من قسم التوحيد إلى أكثر من قسم، وقد كانوا لا يفهمون القول بأن مشركي العرب يقرون بتوحيد الربوبية و ينكرون توحيد الألوهية - عندهم التوحيد شيء واحد :Smile:  -، فأرجو الله تعالى أن ينفعكم به:


*أقوال العلماء الذين أشاروا إلى انفراد الربوبية و الألوهية بمعان خاصة لكليهما:*

انظر إلى قول الخطيب القزويني في كتاب الإيضاح في علوم البلاغة مجلد 1 صفحة 75- الطبعة الرابعة من دار إحياء العلوم - بيروت: 
"
قوله رب العالمين الدال على أنه مالك للعالمين لا يخرج منهم شيء عن ملكوته وربوبيته
"
و الحكيم الترمذي قال في كتابه "الأمثال في الكتاب و السنة" ص 95:
"
بساط الربوبية وبساط العبودية
وكذلك عمال الله بسط لهم من باب القدرة بساط الربوبية وبساط العبودية فأعلمهم بشأن هذين البساطين فأكثرهم مطالعة وملاحظة أعظمهم قدرا عند الله تعالى وأقربهم إلى الله تعالى وسيلة وأعظمهم أجرا
"
و قال ابن حبان رحمه الله تعالى في مطلع خطبة كتابه "روضة العقلاء":
"
الحمد لله المتفرد بوحدانية الألوهية المتعزز بعظمة الربوبية
"
و حتى أمير المؤمنين سليمان بن عبد الملك في وصيته الرائعة قبل موته، و التي ذكرها ابن قتيبة في تاريخ الخلفاء و نقلها عنه القلقشندي في "صبح الأعشى" المجلد التاسع - ص 376 - طبعة دار الفكر - دمشق:
"
هذا ما عهد به عبد الملك سليمان بن عبد الملك أمير المؤمنين وخليفة المسلمين عهد أنه يشهد لله عز وجل بالربوبية والوحدانية وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله
"
و قال المقري التلمساني في"نفح الطيب" المجلد 2 ص 192- طبعة دار صادر - بيروت:
"
وتقوى الربوبية قال الله تعالى ( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم ) [ الحج 1 لقمان 23 ] وتقوى الألوهية ( واتقوا الله ) المائدة
"

*و أقوال أهل اللغة:*

قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب في مادة (ربب):
"
الرَّبُّ هو اللّه عزّ وجل هو رَبُّ كلِّ شيءٍ أَي مالكُه وله الرُّبوبيَّة على جميع الخَلْق لا شريك له وهو رَبُّ الأَرْبابِ ومالِكُ المُلوكِ والأَمْلاكِ
"
و قال كذلك:
"
والرَّبِيبُ المَلِكُ قال امرؤُ القيس
فما قاتلُوا عن رَبِّهم ورَبِيبِهم ... ولا آذَنُوا جاراً فَيَظْعَنَ سالمَا
أَي مَلِكَهُمْ ورَبَّهُ يَرُبُّهُ رَبّاً مَلَكَه وطالَتْ مَرَبَّتُهم الناسَ ورِبابَتُهم أَي مَمْلَكَتُهم
"
و قال أيضا:
"
والعِبادُ مَرْبُوبونَ للّهِ عزّ وجلّ أَي مَمْلُوكونَ ورَبَبْتُ القومَ سُسْتُهم أَي كنتُ فَوْقَهم وقال أَبو نصر هو من الرُّبُوبِيَّةِ
"
و قال في مادة (أله):
"
الإلَهُ الله عز وجل وكل ما اتخذ من دونه معبوداً إلَهٌ عند متخذه والجمع آلِهَةٌ والآلِهَةُ الأَصنام سموا بذلك لاعتقادهم أَن العبادة تَحُقُّ لها وأَسماؤُهم تَتْبَعُ اعتقاداتهم لا ما عليه الشيء في نفسه وهو بَيِّنُ الإلَهةِ والأُلْهانيَّةِ وفي حديث وُهَيْب ابن الوَرْد إذا وقع العبد في أُلْهانيَّة الرَّبِّ ومُهَيْمِنِيَّة الصِّدِّيقين ورَهْبانِيَّةِ الأَبْرار لم يَجِدْ أَحداً يأْخذ بقلبه أَي لم يجد أَحداً ولم يُحِبَّ إلاَّ الله سبحانه
"
أما الفيروزآبادي فقد قال في "القاموس المحيط" في مادة (ربب):
"
ورَبُّ كُلّ شَيْءٍ : مالِكُهُ ومُسْتَحِقُّه أو صاحِبُهُ
"
و في "تاج العروس" في مادة (ربب):
"
الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهُ عَزَّ وجَلَّ وهو رَبُّ كلِّ شيءٍ أَي مالِكُه له الرُّبُوبِيَّةُ على جَمِيعِ الخَلْقِ لا شَرِيكَ له وهو رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ومَالِك المُلوكِ والأَمْلاَكِ قال أَبو منصور : والرَّبُّ يُطْلَقُ في اللُّغَة على المَالِكِ والسَّيِّدِ والمُدَبِّرِ والمُرَبِّي والمُتَمِّمِ
"
و في مادة (وحد) التصريح بأن التوحيد قسمان:
"
التَّوْحِيدُ تَوْحِيدَانِ . تَوْحِيد الرُّبُوبِيَّة وتَوْحِيدُ الأِلهيَّة . فصاحِبُ تَوْحِيد الرَّبَّانِيَّة  ِ يَشْهَد قَيُّومِيَّةَ الرَّبِ فَوْقَ عَرْشِه يُدَبِّرُ أَمْرَ عِبَادِه وَحْدَه فلا خالِقَ ولا رَازِقَ ولا مُعْطِيَ ولا مَانِعَ ولا مُحْيِىَ ولا مُمِيتَ ولا مُدَبِّرَ لأَمْرِ المَمْلَكَةِ ظَاهِراً وباطِناً غيرُه فما شاءَ كانَ وما لم يَشَأْ لم يَكُنْ ولا تَتَحَرَّكُ ذَرَّةٌ إِلاَّ بإِذْنِه ولا يَجُوز حادِثٌ إِلاَّ بِمَشِيئَتِه ولا تَسْقُط وَرَقَةٌ إِلاَّ بِعِلْمِه ولا يَعْزُب عنه مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ في السَّموات ولا في الأَرْضِ ولا أَصْغَرُ مِن ذلك ولا أَكْبَرُ إِلاَّ وقد أَحْصَاها عِلْمُه وأَحاطتْ بها قُدْرَتُه ونَفَذَتْ فيها مَشِئَتُه واقْتَضَتْهَا حِكْمَتُه . وأَمّا تَوْحِيدُ الإِلهِيَّة فهو أَن يُجْمِعَ هِمَّتَه وقَلْبَه وعَزْمَه وإِرادَتَه وحَرَكاتِه على أَداءِ حَقِّه والقيامِ بِعُبُودِيَّتِه  ِ
"

*أما أقوال المفسرين:*

أشار الطبري إلى الفرق في المعنى بين الربوبية و الألوهية، فقال في تفسيره الجزء3 ص162:
"
وأما معنى قوله : { لا إله إلا هو } فإنه خبرمن الله جل وعز أخبر عباده أن الألوهية خاصة به دون ما سواه من ا لآلهة وا لأنداد وأن العبادة لا تصلح ولا تجوز إلا له لانفراده بالربوبية وتوحده بالألوهية وأن كل ما دونه فملكه وأن كل ما سواه فخلقه لا شريك له في سلطانه وملكه احتجاجا منه تعالى ذكره عليهم بأن ذلك إذ كان كذلك فغير جائزة لهم عبادة غيره ولا إشراك أحد معه في سلطانه إذ كان كل معبود سواه فملكه وكل معظم غيره فخلقه وعلى المملوك إفراد الطاعة لمالكه وصرف خدمته إلى مولاه ورازقه 
"
فيوضح أكثر أساليب الاستدلال في القرآن و هي الاستدلال بالربوبية على توحيد الألوهية...

أما ابن كثير فقد قال في تفسيره للآيات:
قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون (84) سيقولون لله قل أفلا تذكرون (85) قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم (86) سيقولون لله قل أفلا تتقون (87) قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون (88) سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون (89) بل أتيناهم بالحق وإنهم لكاذبون (90)
فقد استعمل بوضوح الفرق بين الربوبية و الألوهية:
"
يقرر تعالى وحدانيته واستقلاله بالخلق والتصرف والملك ليرشد إلى أنه الله الذي لا إله إلا هو ولا تنبغي العبادة إلا له وحده لا شريك له ولهذا قال لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول للمشركين العابدين معه غيره المعترفين له بالربوبية وأنه لا شريك له فيها ومع هذا فقد أشركوا معه في الإلهية فعبدوا غيره معه مع اعترافهم أن الذين عبدوهم لا يخلقون شيئاولايملكون شيئا ولا يستبدون بشيء بل اعتقدوا أنهم يقربونهم إليه زلفى { ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى } فقال : { قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها ؟ } أي من مالكها الذي خلقها ومن فيها من الحيوانات والنباتات والثمرات وسائر صنوف المخلوقات { إن كنتم تعلمون * سيقولون لله } أي فيعترفون لك بأن ذلك لله وحده لا شريك له فإذا كان ذلك { قل أفلا تذكرون } أنه لا تنبغي العبادة إلا للخالق الرزاق لا لغيره
"
و في تفسيره لقوله تعالى:
ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون (61) الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له إن الله بكل شيء عليم (62) ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون (63)
يقول:
"
وكثيرا ما يقرر تعالى مقام الإلهية بالاعتراف بتوحيد الربوبية وقد كان المشركون يعترفون بذلك كما كانوا يقولون في تلبيتهم : لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريكا هو لك تملكه وما ملك
"
و قال أبو السعود في تفسيره لقوله تعالى:
و ليتق الله ربه
يقول:
"
وليتق الله ربه في رعاية حقوق الأمانة وفي الجمع بين عنوان الألوهية وصفة الربوبية من التأكيد والتحذير مالا يخفى
"
و قال النسفي في تفسيره لقوله تعالى:
قل من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أم من يملك السمع والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ومن يدبر الأمر فسيقولون الله فقل أفلا تتقون
يقول:
"
فسيقولون الله فسيجيبونك عند سؤالك أن القادر على هذه هو الله فقل أفلا تتقون الشرك فى العبودية إذا اعترفتم بالربوبية
"
و قال الآلوسي في "روح المعاني" عند قوله تعالى:
الرحمن الرحيم
يقول:
"
الفاتحة مشتملة على بيان الربوبية أولا والعبودية ثانيا...
وكذا سورة البقرة مشتملة على بيان معرفة الرب أولا كما في يؤمنون بالغيب وأمثاله وعلى العبادات وما يتعلق بها ثانيا
"
و في تفسير قوله تعالى:
إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به
يقول:
"
والشرك يكون بمعنى اعتقاد أن لله تعالى شأنه شريكا إما في الألوهية أو في الربوبية وبمعنى الكفر مطلقا وهو المراد هنا كما أشار إليه ابن عباس فيدخل فيه كفر اليهود دخولا أوليا فإن الشرع قد نص على إشراك أهل الكتاب قاطبة وقضى بخلود أصناف الكفرة كيف كانوا ونزول الآية في حق اليهود على ما روي عن مقاتل لا يقتضي الاختصاص بكفرهم بل يكفي الاندراج فيما يقتضيه عموم اللفظ والمشهور أنها نزلت مطلقة
"
و في تفسير قوله تعالى:
إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعوا من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا
يقول:
"
وابتدأوا بما يشير إلى توحيد الربوبية لأنه أول مراتب التوحيد والتوحيد الذي أقرت به الأرواح في عالم الذرويون قال لها سبحانه : ألست بربكم وفي ذكر ذلك أولا وذكر الآخر بعده تدرج في المخالفة فإن توحيد الربوبية يشير إلى توحيد الألوهية بناء على أن اختصاص الربوبية به عز وجل علة لاختصاص الألوهية واستحقاق المعبودية به سبحانه وتعالى وقد ألزم جل وعلا الوثنية القائلين باختصاص الربوبية بذلك في غير موضع ولكون الجملة الأولى مشيرة إلى توحيد الألوهية قيل أن في الجملة الثانية تأكيدا لها فتأمل ولا تعجل بالاعتراض
"
و قال السيوطي في الإتقان في قوله تعالى:
ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء
يقول:
"
فإن إنزال الخير مناسب للربوبية وأعاده بلفظ الله لأن تخصيص الناس بالخير دون غيرهم مناسب للإلهية لأن دائرة الربوبية أوسع
"
و قال الزرقاني في "مناهل العرفان في علوم القرآن" في الجزء 2- ص90 طبعة دار الفكر - بيروت:
"
ومنها استفادة التوحيد بنوعيه توحيد الألوهية وتوحيد الربوبية من القصر الماثل في قوله سبحانه إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين
"
و قال الكرماني في تفسير سورة الناس في كتاب "أسرار التكرار في القرآن" -ص228 دار الاعتصام - القاهرة - الطبعة الثانية:
"
قوله تعالى أعوذ برب الناس 1 ثم كرر الناس خمس ... قيل المراد بالأول الأطفال ومعنى الربوبية يدل عليه وبالثاني الشبان ولفظ الملك المنبئ عن السياسة يدل عليه وبالثالث الشيوخ ولفظ إله المنبئ عن العبادة يدل عليه وبالرابع الصالحون والأبرار والشيطان يولع بإغوائهم وبالخامس المفسدون والأشرار
"
و يقول الباقلاني في كتاب "إعجاز القرآن" - ص187 طبعة دار المعارف - القاهرة:
"
قوله وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا يدل على صدوره من الربوبية ويبين عن وروده عن الإلهية
"

*أقوال علماء في كتب العقيدة:*


قال البيهقي في "الاعتقاد" ص147 عن حديث: "اعملوا فكل ميسر": 
"
قال أبو سفيان الخطابي رحمه الله فيما بلغني عنه في هذا الحديث فأعلمهم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن العلم السابق في أمرهم واقع على معنى تدبير الربوبية وأن ذلك لا يبطل تكليفهم العمل بحق العبودية
"
و قال على القاري الحنفي في "الرد على القائلين بوحدة الوجود" - ص14 طبعة دار المأمون للتراث - دمشق:
"
المقصود من كلمة التوحيد نفي كون الشيء يستحق العبودية وإثبات الربوبية لمن له استحقاق الألوهية وإلا فالكفار كانوا عارفين للوجود ومغايرته لما سواه كما أخبر به سبحانه وتعالى عنهم بقوله ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والأرض أي أوجد العلويات والسفليات من حيز العدم إلى صفحة الوجود ليقولن الله
"
كذلك أثبت الشهرستاني أن الوثنيين كانوا مشركين في الألوهية، "الملل والنحل" المجلد الثاني - ص 258 طبعة دار المعرفة - بيروت ، 1404:
"
وبالجملة وضع الأصنام حيث ما قدروه إنما هو على معبود غائب حتى يكون الصنم المعمول على صورته وشكله وهيأته نائبا منابه وقائما مقامه وإلا فنعلم قطعا أن عاقلا ما لا ينحت جسما بيده ويصور صورة ثم يعتقد أنه إلهه وخالقه وإله الكل وخالق الكل إذ كان وجوده مسبوقا بوجوده صانعه وشكله يحدث بصنعته ناحته
لكن القوم لما عكفوا على التوجه إليها كان عكوفهم ذلك عبادة وطلبهم الحوائج منها إثبات إلهية لها وعن هذا كانوا يقولون : ( ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى ) 
"
و قال مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي في "رفع الشبهة والغرر عمن يحتج على فعل المعاصي بالقدر" - ص67 طبعة دار حراء - مكة المكرمة
يقول في كلامه عن أهل الوحدة المطلقة:
"
وأخرجوا من التوحيد ما هو منه كتوحيد الإلهية وإثبات حقائق أسماء الله وصفاته ولم يعرف كثير منهم من التوحيد إلا توحيد الربوبية وهو أن الله رب كل شيء وخالقه وهذا التوحيد كان يقر به المشركون الذين قال الله عنهم ولئن سألتهم عن خلق السموات والأرض ليقولن الله وقال تعالى عنهم وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون
قالت طائفة من السلف يقول لهم من خلق السموات والأرض فيقولون الله وهم مع هذا يعبدون غيره وإنما التوحيد الذي أمر الله به العباد هو توحيد الألوهية المتضمن لتوحيد الربوبية بأن يعتقد إثبات الله وصفاته ويعبده ولا يشرك به شيئا والعبادة تجمع غاية الحب وغاية الذل له سبحانه
رزقنا الله تعالى ذلك وثبتنا عليه آمين
"
و قال ابن أبي العز الحنفي في شرح الطحاوية - ص77:
"
وتوحيد الإلهية متضمن لتوحيد الربوبية دون العكس فمن لا يقدر على أن يخلق يكون عاجزا والعاجز لا يصلح أن يكون إلها قال تعالى : { أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون } وقال تعالى : { أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون } وقال تعالى : { قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذا لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا }
"
و قال أيضا ص 240:
"
فإن توحيد الربوبية لا يحتاج إلى دليل فإنه مركوز في الفطر... 
علم بذلك توحيد الربوبية فانتقل منه إلى توحيد الإلهية فإنه إذا علم بالعقل أن له ربا أوجده كيف يليق به أن يعبد غيره ؟
"
و قال السمعاني في "الانتصار" - ص79 طبعة مكتبة أضواء المنار - المدينة المنورة:
"
وقد قال بعض أهل المعرفة إنما أعطينا العقل لإقامة العبودية لا لإدراك الربوبية فمن شغل ما أعطي لإقامة العبودية بإدراك الربوبية فاتته العبودية ولم يدرك الربوبية
"

انتهى.

----------


## خالد المرسى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
إبن عبد البر و ابن جرير الطبري  من أول  من تكلما على تقسيم التوحيد  
ثم تبعهم شيخ الاسلام وبن القيم رحمهما الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال الإمام ابن بطة رحمه الله [378هـ] في (الإبانة الكبرى) (6/149):
(( وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ أَصْلَ الْإِيمَانِ بِاللَّهِ الَّذِي يَجِبُ عَلَى الْخَلْقِ اعْتِقَادُهُ فِي إِثْبَاتِ الْإِيمَانِ بِهِ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْيَاءَ: أَحَدُهَا: أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ الْعَبْدُ آنِيَّتَهُ لِيَكُونَ بِذَلِكَ مُبَايِنًا لِمَذْهَبِ أَهْلِ التَّعْطِيلِ الَّذِينَ لَا يُثْبِتُونَ صَانِعًا. الثَّانِي: أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ وَحْدَانِيَّتَه  ُ، لِيَكُونَ مُبَايِنًا بِذَلِكَ مَذَاهِبَ أَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ الَّذِينَ أَقَرُّوا بِالصَّانِعِ وَأَشْرَكُوا مَعَهُ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ غَيْرَهُ. وَالثَّالِثُ: أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَهُ مَوْصُوفًا بِالصِّفَاتِ الَّتِي لَا يَجُوزُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَوْصُوفًا بِهَا مِنَ الْعِلْمِ وَالْقُدْرَةِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ وَسَائِرِ مَا وَصَفَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ، إِذْ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِمَّنْ يُقَرِّبُهُ وَيُوَحِّدُهُ بِالْقَوْلِ الْمُطْلَقِ قَدْ يُلْحِدُ فِي صِفَاتِهِ، فَيَكُونُ إِلْحَادُهُ فِي صِفَاتِهِ قَادِحًا فِي تَوْحِيدِهِ، وَلِأَنَّا نَجِدُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَدْ خَاطَبَ عِبَادَهُ بِدُعَائِهِمْ إِلَى اعْتِقَادِ كُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي هَذِهِ الثَّلَاثِ وَالْإِيمَانِ بِهَا))اهـ

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الخالق

الكتاب والسنة تحدثا عن توحيد الربوبيّة  {يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُّتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ }يوسف39
 والألوهيّة  {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ }الإخلاص1
 والأسماء والصفات، {اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى }طه8  {وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُواْ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَآئِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }الأعراف180
 {رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً }مريم65

وكان الصحابة يعرفون هذا، ويعرفه كل مسلم، وأنّه يجب الإيمان به، فيغيّر السؤال (متى دوّن تقسيم التوحيد عند العلماء)
ربما بعد خروج المبتدعة الذين دلّسوا على الناس في مسألة الأسماء والصفات، وكأنّها ليست في الكتاب والسنّة، فجاء بعض العلماء فدوّن ذلك، ولا يشترط أنْ يكون هذا التدوين بشكل مباشر، فقد تجده قبل ابن تيمية بكثير في مصنفات علماء القرن الثالث .

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

للشيخ الفاضل الدكتور عبد الرزاق العباد البدر جزءٌ لطيفٌ ألفه ردًّا على من أنكر تقسيم التوحيد إلى أقسامه المشهورة الثلاثة معنونا لها بـــــ: (القول السديد في الرد على من أنكر تقسيم التوحيد)  قرظها له العلامة صالح الفوزان ويمكنه تحميله من المكتبة الوقفية على الرابط: http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7577

----------


## الطيبوني

> قال الإمام ابن بطة رحمه الله [378هـ] في (الإبانة الكبرى) (6/149):
> (( وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ أَصْلَ الْإِيمَانِ بِاللَّهِ الَّذِي يَجِبُ عَلَى الْخَلْقِ اعْتِقَادُهُ فِي إِثْبَاتِ الْإِيمَانِ بِهِ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْيَاءَ: أَحَدُهَا: أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ الْعَبْدُ آنِيَّتَهُ لِيَكُونَ بِذَلِكَ مُبَايِنًا لِمَذْهَبِ أَهْلِ التَّعْطِيلِ الَّذِينَ لَا يُثْبِتُونَ صَانِعًا. الثَّانِي: أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ وَحْدَانِيَّتَه  ُ، لِيَكُونَ مُبَايِنًا بِذَلِكَ مَذَاهِبَ أَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ الَّذِينَ أَقَرُّوا بِالصَّانِعِ وَأَشْرَكُوا مَعَهُ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ غَيْرَهُ. وَالثَّالِثُ: أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَهُ مَوْصُوفًا بِالصِّفَاتِ الَّتِي لَا يَجُوزُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَوْصُوفًا بِهَا مِنَ الْعِلْمِ وَالْقُدْرَةِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ وَسَائِرِ مَا وَصَفَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ، إِذْ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِمَّنْ يُقَرِّبُهُ وَيُوَحِّدُهُ بِالْقَوْلِ الْمُطْلَقِ قَدْ يُلْحِدُ فِي صِفَاتِهِ، فَيَكُونُ إِلْحَادُهُ فِي صِفَاتِهِ قَادِحًا فِي تَوْحِيدِهِ، وَلِأَنَّا نَجِدُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَدْ خَاطَبَ عِبَادَهُ بِدُعَائِهِمْ إِلَى اعْتِقَادِ كُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي هَذِهِ الثَّلَاثِ وَالْإِيمَانِ بِهَا))اهـ


ممن يقر به

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> ممن يقر به


الله أكبر على هذه الحياة .
 كُتب ذاك الكلام كلام الأستاذ محمد طه في 2016 .
وميلاد الموضوع كان في 2007 .
فمن كان عمره سنة فعمره الآن 14 سنة تقريباً .
سبحان الله . وكل واحد فينا زاد عمره أربعة عشر عاماً .
وقد اشتعلت رؤوس بعضنا شيباً بعد هذا العمر وقد طال أمده . 
الله أكبر . أين هؤلاء الأخوة . أين رحلوا . كيف أصبحوا .
عسى الله ربنا أن يخلفنا خيراً منهم .
 ومن رحل حزناً أو غضباً فليعلم أن الأمر أكبر مما يراه بكثير . 
فليرجع إلينا يبارك له الله في وقته وماله وأهله إن شاء الله .
أقول دائماً وقولوا بربكم إن حذفوا موضوعاً لي فعندي ألف موضوع .
من ناحيتي سأضعكم في عيوني حباً وكرامة لكم .
سلام لكم من كل قلبي ،،،

----------

